# Nst -vs- fetal monitoring



## SHERRYDUDLEY (Jul 15, 2009)

Can someone tell me the difference between a nst and the normal fetal monitoring done when the patient is admitted to the hospital.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 16, 2009)

I think that the nst is done mostly when there may be some sort of risk to the mom or baby (i.e. elderly gravida, big baby, late for due date, etc) or some need for extra close monitoring.


----------

